# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Tư vấn mua hệ thống sơn tĩnh điện

## solero

_(Post vào đây chắc không đúng nhưng tìm mãi không thấy nơi thích hợp. Admin, Mod có ngó chuyển vào chỗ đúng giùm)_

Chả là nhu cầu em đang cần sơn tĩnh điện. Trong khi đó lại có 1 xưởng chào bán 1 hệ thống sơn tĩnh điện cũ (200tr).

Bản thân thì chưa có chút kinh nghiệm thực tế nào về lĩnh vực này (dù đã xem qua một số hệ thống trên youtube) nên post lên đây nhờ bác nào có kinh nghiệm tư vấn cho về một vài điểm cần chú ý:

- Một hệ thống sơn tĩnh điện bao gồm những thành phần gì?
- Khi mua một hệ thống cũ cần chú ý điều gì?
- Điều hành 1 hệ thống này có phức tạp không?
- Chi phí sơn phụ thuộc vào những vấn đề gì?
- ... và những điều em chưa nghĩ ra.

Cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## trungdt

Dưới đây giới thiệu 4 bước quy trình sơn tĩnh điện trong thực tế hiện nay

Bước 1: Xử lý bề mặt sản phẩm trước khi sơn: 

Sản phẩm (kim loại) trước khi sơn tĩnh điện phải được xử lý bề mặt. Thông thường sản phẩm được sơn tĩnh điện là kim loại. Ta xét trên bề mặt sắt:
Việc xử lý bề mặt sản phẩm nhằm mang lại các yêu cầu sau:

--> Sản phẩm sạch dầu mỡ công nghiệp (do việc gia công cơ khí) 

-->Sản phẩm sạch rỉ sét.

-->Sản phẩm không rỉ sét trở lại trong thời gian chưa sơn.

--> Tạo lớp bao phủ tốt cho việc bám dính giữa lớp màng sơn và kim loại. 

Do các yêu cầu trên mà việc xử lý bề mặt kim loại trước khi sơn thường được xử lý theo phương pháp nhúng sản phẩm vào các bể hóa chất. 

Hệ thống các bể hóa chất bao gồm các bể sau:

-->Bể chứa hóa chất tẩy dầu mỡ. 

-->Bể rửa nước

-->Bể chứa axit tẩy rỉ sét, thông thường là H2SO4 hoặc HCl. 

-->Bể rửa nước.

-->Bể chứa hóa chất định hình bề mặt.

-->Bể chứa hóa chất Photphat hóa bề mặt.

-->Bể rửa nước. 

Các bể này được xây và phủ nhựa Composite, hay làm bằng thép không rỉ.

Vật sơn được đựng trong các rọ làm bằng lưới thép không rỉ, di chuyển nhờ hệ thống balang điện qua các bể theo thứ tự trên.

Bước 2: Sấy khô bề mặt sản phẩm trước khi sơn:

Sản phẩm sau khi xử lý hóa chất phải được làm khô trước khi sơn, lò sấy khô sản phẩm có chức năng sấy khô hơi nước để nhanh chóng đưa sản phẩm vào sơn.
Thông thường lò sấy có dạng hình khối. Sản phẩm được treo trên xe gòng và đẩy vào lò.

Lò có nguồn nhiệt chính bằng bếp hồng ngoại tuyến hoặc Burner, nguyên liệu đốt là Gas.

Bước 3: Sơn sản phẩm:

Sản phẩm sau khi xử lý hóa chất và sấy khô được đưa vào buồng phun và thu hồi sơn.

Do đặc tính của sơn tĩnh điện bột là dạng sơn bột, nên khả năng bám dính của sơn lên bề mặt kim loại là nhờ lực tĩnh điện, chính vì vậy mà buồng phun sơn còn đóng một vai trò quan trọng là thu hồi lượng bột sơn dư, bột sơn thu hồi được trộn thêm vào bột sơn mới để tái sử dụng. Phần thu hồi này là đặc tính kinh tế ưu việt của sơn tĩnh điện.

Buồng phun sơn có 2 loại:

Loại 1 súng phun: Sử dụng 1 súng phun, vật sơn được treo, móc bằng tay vào buồng phun.

Loại 2 súng phun: Vật sơn di chuyển trên băng tải vào buồng phun, 2 súng phun ở 2 phía đối diện phun vào 2 mặt của sản phẩm.

Để sơn và thu hồi bột sơn, ta cần có thiết bị phun sơn tĩnh điện, và một hệ thống cấp khí gồm máy nén khí và máy tách ẩm.

Bước 4: Sấy định hình và hoàn tất sản phẩm:

Sau khi phun sơn, sản phẩm được đưa vào lò sấy. Nhiệt độ sấy: 180C – 200C trong 10 phút

----------

anhcos, CKD, solero

----------


## solero

Cám ơn bác về những thôn tin bổ ích trên.

Bác cho hỏi thêm khi mua một hệ thống cũ thì cần chú ý tới điều gì?

----------

